# Vaginal necrosis



## peggy@pronetsystems.net (Nov 16, 2011)

I am looking for the best ICD-9 code for vaginal necrosis.  I code for radiation oncology and necrosis is a side-effect of radiation therapy.  Yes, I can use the 990 for the effects of radiation therapy; but I need the code for necrosis of the vagina.
Can anyone help me with this?
THANKS


----------



## NESmith (Nov 16, 2011)

Maybe take a look at 623.8 and see if that would work


----------

